# Teenager Movie Choices



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

OK so heres the delio. The Satuday day night before Halloween and were gonna watch like a whole bunch of horror movies all night. And im going out here to ask what would be some good teenager movies to watch. Now nothing over the top horror but more mainstream ones from different time. I dont really know what i mean but w/e if Anyone has some good ideas for movies that would be great!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

EVIL DEAD 2 man, EVIL DEAD 2


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

house of a thousand corpses, cradle of fear, lesion of the dead, the howling 5, the amativille curse, amativille 2


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

I didn't like house of a thousand corpses I laughed alot though.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

thanx everyone ill check those out


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I would get all 3 Evil Dead Movies, American Warewolf in London, Dawn of The Dead, Night of The living Dead, Aliens , The Thing , The Blob the original,
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes, Creep Show , Oh the list goes on and on...


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ide watch Night of the Living Dead, Dawn, Dawn of the Dead 2005, Evil Dead, Evil Dead 2, and maybe some slashers like The Prowler and all that.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

As a teenager I loved _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ and _The Evil Dead_. The Evil Dead does have nudity though, the first Elm Street doesn't (I think).

The first _Halloween_ doesn't have the impact it once did (and has nudity), but Elm Street and Evil Dead still hold up well.


----------

